# the new found shark



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

hey did any one hear about that new shark they found?? its pretty awsome looking. i heard it died cus the took it out of it habitat its said cus they just found it. they should of never taken it out ps ill look for a pic


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Frilled_shark.jpg i think its called a frill shark there very rare i heard it was one of the last ones. the pic was taken not to long ago


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

also found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5L3kegYv0 / http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X6GKcLkdRE


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW!, what a weird shark....  

i didn't here of it, this is the first i have heard of it.... :?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> hey did any one hear about that new shark they found?? its pretty awsome looking. i heard it died cus the took it out of it habitat its said cus they just found it. they should of never taken it out ps ill look for a pic


They didnt find it they knew of them but havent seen them because they live around 2000 ft in the ocean. they are the only shark that has lived since prehistoric times.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It died because it was near death. Think about it, the pressure difference between surface and 2,000 is immense. The videos are not accurate representations of how it swims as it would be completely different under thousands of pounds of pressure. The only reason a creature like this would be seen is if it had been caught in a fishing net and the capt being scared of being caught with it, tossed it out of the net. It would never survive. Or if it was sick enough it might head up but in reality it would have died deep below and have been eaten before surfaceing. It's amazing what death occurs in the fishing trades.


----------

